# Sand Flea Scooper.



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I found this sand flea scooper at a yard sale last week and I know some of you have been looking for one. Send me a message if you are interested. Cheap = 15 dollars


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

thats actually for treasure hunting on the beach with a metal detector. to scoop out your finds. Flea rake is larger


Brand: Angler's Fish-N-Mate Category: Fishing : Fishing Accessories : Saltwater Fishing Accessories Email a friend PRINT
Angler's Fish-N-Mate Sand Flea Rake


----------



## dlynn (Mar 11, 2014)

*Sand Flea Scooper*



CarolinaGuy1986 said:


> I found this sand flea scooper at a yard sale last week and I know some of you have been looking for one. Send me a message if you are interested. Cheap = 15 dollars


I'm interested in the sand flea scooper but would like to know the size of the openings in the mesh. Are
they about 1/4 inch? Also can it be shipped to Naples, FL? How much would shipping be?


----------

